# male or female?! heeelp!



## Mishkas_Mommy (Oct 29, 2012)

I have a 13 month old female GSD. I want to get her a brother or sister. I am undecided on which to get. I think either will be a hard adjustment for her since we have dog sat for family members in the past and every time we would touch the other dog, Mishka would run up and shove herself in between us and the dog. I am looking for any suggestions on which sex to get and how to make things easier for her transition.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would go with a male, no question!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Most young female GSD's will fight each other. I'd go with a male.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Male.


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

I would go with a male. Just out of curiosity though, if she gets jealous with temporary dogs in the house are you sure that it's a good idea to add another dog to the pack?


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Especially at only 13 months.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'd personally go with a male


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I'd go with a male once your dog is two years old.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if my dog didn't like me touching other dogs i wouldn't
get another dog. if i thought my dog needed a companion
i would spend more time with him.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> if my dog didn't like me touching other dogs i wouldn't
> get another dog. if i thought my dog needed a companion
> i would spend more time with him.


This. Stay with one dog.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Who is to tell anyone how many dogs they should have? A pup that wiggles in between a visiting dog is not a problem....you just need to teach pup that your affections will be dished out on your terms. 
I find it much easier to have more than one dog in my world...my dogs are happier with a companion of their own species as well. 
The question was which gender...why all the unsolicited advice? I do agree with waiting til Mishka is around two and trained to your liking, that way you have plenty of time to spend working with the pup~to make things easier for the transition, and by then you'll know more on how to deal with Mishka and her personality as she matures.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

it's a forum and people have different opinions. you like having
more than one dog. i stated what i would do in my situation. the
OP can what they want in their situation and in some situations
being advised not to get another dog could be good advise.



onyx'girl said:


> Who is to tell anyone how many dogs they should have? A pup that wiggles in between a visiting dog is not a problem....you just need to teach pup that your affections will be dished out on your terms.
> I find it much easier to have more than one dog in my world...my dogs are happier with a companion of their own species as well.
> The question was which gender...why all the unsolicited advice? I do agree with waiting til Mishka is around two and trained to your liking, that way you have plenty of time to spend working with the pup~to make things easier for the transition, and by then you'll know more on how to deal with Mishka and her personality as she matures.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeah if I paid attention to "jealousy" between our dogs and others, we'd never have a rescue which helps over 150 dogs per year...!

Can We Help You Keep Your Pet? Other Animals Start here and work your way through the links


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

there's a big difference in a rescue and someone bringing
a dog home with another dog.



msvette2u said:


> Yeah if I paid attention to "jealousy" between our dogs and others, we'd never have a rescue which helps over 150 dogs per year...!
> 
> Can We Help You Keep Your Pet? Other Animals Start here and work your way through the links


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Do the dogs know the difference? I don't think so.


----------



## Mishkas_Mommy (Oct 29, 2012)

thank you all so much for your imput!  this has really helped!!


----------

